# Best Ice Fishing Gloves



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok..so i've got my boots now. What about gloves. Any opinions on which gloves to wear?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I always where a thin pair of gloves so i can grab things when need be, and slide them into a big pair of sheepskin wool snowmobile gloves to keep warm when I am not using my hands.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

personally, i don't think there is a perfect glove for ice fishing. i have a pair of army surplus mittens (elbow length), with wool liners. warm, but i can't hardly pick up a bucket with them on. i take several pairs of different gloves and change them when they get wet. i got a muff type thingy that straps around my waist. stick a couple disposable handwarmers in it. great for gathering in a bunch of tip ups at the end of the day.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I usually wear mittens large ones that I can flip off easy,,I always have neoprene gloves with me if I have to get my hands wet because your hands will stay warm when wet unless its windy ,,I take them off soon as I can and dry hands and keep gloves warm if possible,,this works best for me I have Seal skins they are ok but I would not buy them again,,I also have several pairs of wool glove liners with me Army surplus ones ,I always take more stuff than I need ,,,spent more than one night on Lake Erie because of a white out,,,when I forgot my compass,,but in modern times I take a compass and a GPS,,


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I was reading about the Seal Skin Waterproof gloves and almost bought them. Thought i would ask the forum before i spent the $30. Has anyone else used these? Would they be better for steelhead fishing in the river rather than ice fishing? I want something thin that i can cast with for the river and then i just want something warm that i can take off after i set up my shanty. I dont wear any gloves once i'm in the shanty.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

some guys swear by these:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just kidding!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a nice display at Gander in Twinsburg today. Forgot the brand but they had two types - reg type glove and then another that ran halfway up your arm. Both were waterproof. they were around $30-35 I think. 

Plus they had 3 whitetail bucks in a trailer in the parking lot from a hunting preserve 10 - 12 points.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have tried about 7 differant pairs of gloves there really isn't the perfact glove for ice fishn.The last pair I bought was the ice armour gloves they are about the best 1 I have still your hands get a little cold.but not as bad as the other 6 I have.If you can find something that has more than 150 thinslate try those that is what the ice armours are.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> I have tried about 7 differant pairs of gloves there really isn't the perfact glove for ice fishn.The last pair I bought was the ice armour gloves they are about the best 1 I have still your hands get a little cold.but not as bad as the other 6 I have.If you can find something that has more than 150 thinslate try those that is what the ice armours are.




Yeah i own the ice armour gloves and they are decent. Just curious if there was anything else better out there that i don't know about.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't spend the extra money on waterproof gloves. they might keep your hands dry but they freeze up and are worthless. i bring lost of extra gloves and use the ones with the fingers cut out and have a mitten that flips on and off. and i take them off when i put my hands in the water.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like to use those cotton back, rubber palm work gloves. Get em at work centers. They're thin, waterproof palm area. Not the warmest, but hey, when your catchin fish you just need one hand covered anyhow. I always carry a few pairs in the bucket. You can pick up alot easily because of the rubber fingers too. Mike


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bring two pairs of regular winter/ski gloves or mittens. I don't wear gloves in my shanty with the heater on (don't see why anyone would) - so I really could do fine with just one pair, but you never know what's going to fall into the hole and get wet or get slushy when you're packing down the sides of the shanty etc- always nice to have an extra pair. When in the shanty I usually hang them on one of the poles above the heater so they dry out by the time I'm leaving.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> Ok..so i've got my boots now. What about gloves. Any opinions on which gloves to wear?


i use glacier gloves, and they are fantastic. not super heavy so you can still operate with your hands easily. also can fold back thumb and pointer finger.
kast


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I like north face montana thry are expensive $45.00 but woth it.I bought mine on ebay alot cheeper than in stores.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a pair of Mitten / Glove Hybrids. 

there fingerless gloves with a mitt in top that goes over the bare fingers. its attached on the top of your hand and not the bottom so when you need fingers they mitten part flips up. and when it gets really cold i put a pair of latex gloves under some really thin spandex type gloves. i still gets the finger control i need for 95% of what im doing.

i guess if there not at stores you could take a mitten and a glove and make them get busy with some not glove on mitten action and wait and see if they have offspring. 

not sure where you would get them they were a gift.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats what i use and i love them, i got mine from work, i have seen them in stores before but they are thin ones, the ones i got are nice thick wool ones


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.glacieroutdoor.com/index.php

Click on fishing. Some great fishing gloves.

I have the Kenai 759BK windproof fleece and like them a lot.


----------

